

When searching google for wikipedia a wikipedia searchfield is now first result - mixmax
http://www.google.com/search?q=wikipedia

======
quant18
And now they seem to be automatically installing new "search engines" for you
in Chrome, with the default keyword as the name of the website. So now, if I
type "site:en.wikipedia.org blah" into my Chrome addressbar, it automatically
redirects me to
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=blah&...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=blah&go=Go),
instead of sending the query "site:en.wikipedia.org blah" to Google.

You can remove this in "Options->Basics->Default search->Manage". But still, I
found this seriously irritating for three reasons:

1\. Wikipedia made the (IMO quite sensible) decision to enable "noindex" in
talk pages, deletion debates, etc. to prevent random Google surfers from
accidentally running across all the libelous/embarassing content and other
crap that ends up in project space. Now that stuff becomes more widely exposed
agian.

2\. I want to search for occurrences of the word/phrase "blah" on Wikipedia,
not go straight to page "blah". "Blah" may be a phrase with some meaning, but
the Wikipedia page "blah" may be about some idiot garage band or website who
chose it as a catchy name for themselves --- and since "Wikipedia is not a
dictionary", that page won't have any information about the actual phrase
"blah" I'm looking for.

3\. I plain old don't like the Wikipedia search interface.

